# Christmas party fatties



## barney1023 (Dec 21, 2013)

A tur-duck-en fattie with sun dried tomato cheese a turkey and duck fattie with havarti cheese and two turkey stuffed with peppers and onions and some chicken breasts with cajun power sauce and Tony c's on some gonna be a feast tonight.













20131221_133738.jpg



__ barney1023
__ Dec 21, 2013


----------



## barney1023 (Dec 22, 2013)

20131221_182006.jpg



__ barney1023
__ Dec 22, 2013


----------



## barney1023 (Dec 22, 2013)

Everyone loved them but I think I cooked them a little long the turkey wasn't real bad dry but not as juicy as I expected it to be. But the duck was an interesting flavor in them. All in all I was well pleased.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 22, 2013)

That's wild!!!! Very fun!!! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 27, 2013)

Looks good. That's what is good about fatties,anything goes. I love em.


----------



## hazzo (Jan 2, 2014)

View media item 280910
I did a New Year's Eve Party Fatty and 100 wing drumettes. Fatty was 3 lbs venison, 4 lbs bob evans regular sausage, 2 lbs bacon weave outside, filled with a layer of sauted sweet onion, jalapenos, poblano pepper, tiger sauce, and well seasoned with dry rub and black pepper.


----------



## barney1023 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dang that's a big fattie I think I see a big fattie challenge brewing lol just kidding my smoker ain't big enough.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 3, 2014)

Hazzo said:


> View media item 280910
> I did a New Year's Eve Party Fatty and 100 wing drumettes. Fatty was 3 lbs venison, 4 lbs bob evans regular sausage, 2 lbs bacon weave outside, filled with a layer of sauted sweet onion, jalapenos, poblano pepper, tiger sauce, and well seasoned with dry rub and black pepper.


Dude, that is just awesome!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2014)

That is astounding! Amazing! Your guests must have all been in awe!!! Way to go! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 3, 2014)

Holy smokes! ;)


----------

